# And it's the "Music Torture" game!



## piplupthingie (Nov 3, 2009)

To play, you must use a line from a song, and "use it" in a way. Like this:


			
				P1 said:
			
		

> ...BEAT IT! JUST BEAT IT!





			
				P2 said:
			
		

> *throws P1 into the song* On the road, far from home,





			
				P3 said:
			
		

> On the road? *throws P2 into the road* End of all hope!


So on.
I'll start.
Sometimes it's hard to know...
Underline the lyric line.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 3, 2009)

That there's a bottomless pit coming. *throws piplupthingy into one* Say, to a fission reactor...


----------



## piplupthingie (Nov 3, 2009)

You got chucked into a fission fissure (WHATEVER)#
Thriller, Thriller...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 3, 2009)

ZOMBIE ATTACK!

Thank you, thank you, I will sing it for eternity!


----------



## piplupthingie (Nov 3, 2009)

The mic hit you BAD, in the p----
Let's do it!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 3, 2009)

...screams Mr. T, as he runs into your house with a blazing chainsaw.

Feel the rhythm while you can!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 4, 2009)

I mean, you are going to die like, right now.

That Alice was a rose flower...

Can you make this worse than the actual song?


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 4, 2009)

Literally, a giant carnivorus rose flower.

I coan ride my bike with no hadlebars...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 5, 2009)

No ma, no hands! *crashes into brick wall*

Now, I heard that there was a secret cord that David played and it pleased the Lord...


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 5, 2009)

Yep. Too bad it was a brown note.

Hm... let's shuffle.

I'm in love with my sadness.

(damn my playlist is emo)


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 5, 2009)

And it's a Yandere.

More than ever hour after hour work is never over.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 5, 2009)

And it'll just keep getting worse and worse until your work swallows you. Whole.

This was a triumph. I'm writing a note here: huge success...


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 5, 2009)

The success was a delicious poisonous cake!

Can you feel the sunshine?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes, and so can you. It gave you painful sunburn.

Can't you feel it growin', day by day...


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 5, 2009)

Congrats, you have rectal cancer!

Take me back in time!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 5, 2009)

You go back to the time of the dinosaurs. A pterodactyl eats you.

Nothing ever rolls.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Nov 5, 2009)

It falls on you instead!

Im gonna get you good!


----------



## Chaon (Nov 8, 2009)

...is what the guy following you says.

How did I ever let you go?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh, right, my hand got cut off...

..the Circle of Life...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 11, 2009)

Time to join it again! *shoots Blastoise*

Before I was born there was a big war...

((Kaito needs more love.))


----------



## Chaon (Nov 11, 2009)

And that's why your daddy died.

Did I really gut open the goose...?


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 12, 2009)

No, that was your best friend c:<

Hold me, Wrap me up~


----------



## Chaon (Nov 12, 2009)

In an iron maiden.

Cause I want my freebie...


----------

